
The Underappreciated Power of the Apollo Computer - dsr12
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/07/underappreciated-power-apollo-computer/594121/
======
Doxin
This article seems to be making a lot out of conflating peripherals with the
computer itself. Seems to be a well-written article otherwise.

